# My schedule revolves around my gs mix puppy. Insight needed.



## Littleone (Feb 18, 2014)

I sound nuts when i type this out but i dont know how else to raise this puppy. I apologize if i am in the wrong forum. Anyway, i had a lazy pug before this gsm and i ignorantly adopted this puppy because i always wanted to adopt or rescue. I was told this pup would be a 25lb border terrier mix. I did not expect any high energy dog...again, naive. she is almost four months old. 
Anyway...i want this pup to be a well trained, well mannered pup and dog. I realize Leaving her in the yard all day will lead her to tear and dig it up with no exercise. Our fence is not the safest as it is wrought iron and does not fully touch the ground. We live on a busy street. In summertime, rattlesnakes are around,too.
She is in her crate in her comfy bed from6:30p to 6:30a and does wonderfully. She is happy to go in. I wake up to let her out twice. No accidents at night. Since she spends so much night time in her crate, i feel like i must spend my other time with her pretty much. I stay home and my child goes to preschool. Basically when its time for the dogs nap, i crate her and run errands. When she is not napping, im keeping an eye on her or walking her, playing or training her.Im tired! 
I cannot figure out the right balance. Night time is not negotiable. I dont want my lifef to revolve around my dog but really....i sound nuts when my friends ask me to go walking with them for leisure and im like well i cant..i have errands to run while my pup naps. Help!! Please go easy on me.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

A GSD or GSD mix will have high demands.

You must commit to at least two long walks with the dog every day to give it a chance to burn off its energy. And expect it to always be near you and be your shadow. If you don't like a Velcro type dog, this isn't your breed. A GSD wants to be part of your life and be involved in your activities. And while its aloof to strangers - to its owner it shows absolute devotion and loyalty. Owning one is a true privilege!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you plan some activities that involve your dog but are also a social outing for you? I would think it would be good for her to go for a leisure walk with you and your friends. Or if any of your friends have dogs, maybe you can trade puppy-sitting duties? If she is hard to keep an eye on in the house, maybe she needs a puzzle toy to keep her busy. You could gate off an area that is "puppy-proofed" for an hour or so so she is still awake and with you but you don't have to watch her like a hawk.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You signed up for a different kind of dog. If this affects your social life in a negative way, you and your puppy will not enjoy each other. I have made these mistakes in the past and learned the painful lessons. It is OK to admit that this is not what you had in mind and to re-home her, while she is still at a very adoptable age, to focus on your own life and that of your child. Would a kitty be a better idea? If you keep her, you have to commit to at least ten years of this.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree, with the above. Since she's young, if you think she's a dog you can't handle rehome her while she is this young.

crating from 6:30 pm to 6:30 am, is a loooong time..Puppies can be like toddlers, they need ALOT of attention. Sure I'd crate her at nite, but I'd be wearing her butt out and mine don't usually settle for the night until about 9 or 10, when I go to bed.

I'm going to move this thread to the puppy section


----------



## Littleone (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I don't think re-homing her is a good idea. She is very happy here and we do love her. She is well taken care of. I just did not expect this much work, but since I adopted her, it's only right that I fulfill my duties and raise her the best I can in the best home possible. She gets her exercise, plenty of toy throwing and she is in a puppy class. I guess I am just wondering if my schedule is out of the ordinary, other than the night time crating. If I was working, too, we would have to do doggy day care for sure. My goal is to one day get her to a point where she can freely roam the house. I know that's at least past the age of one, perhaps three. 
I try to keep her on a schedule during the day (exercise, nap, exercise, nap) so that I have some free time to relax, too. I depend on her naps like a new mom depends on a baby's naps. That, I think is nuts, but it is what it is.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In that case, yes, your life will revolve around the dog for quite some time.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

A terrier/GSD mix sounds like a tough combo  and at 4 months, she's still got a lot of maturing to do. 

Adding regular, routine exercise will help. Get her into a puppy training class and make sure to have scheduled walks and play. 

My life revolves around my puppy too and it can be hard sometimes, but I enjoy it and it gets better as they grow up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Oops, just saw your post about everything you're doing with her! Sounds like you're doing a great job! Yes, I think this type of schedule is pretty normal! Lol! For us it's similar - exercise, nap, exercise, training, bedtime! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

20 years ago I raised 3 puppies and 2 kids all at the same time. So a few weeks ago when I got one little puppy, no problem right?! Ha! This little stinker keeps me busy and exhausted. He takes a morning nap around 10-11:30 I managed to get a shower and some laundry done. For his afternoon nap he sleeps from about 2:30 -3:30 I got my hardwood mopped. Other than that and making dinner I accomplished nothing but keeping puppy busy all day. My boy goes to bed around 11:00 pm gets up once to potty goes right back to the crate and sleeps until about 5:30 when my husbands alarm goes off so I'm pretty sleep deprived too. LOL It's all worth it though. :wub:


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm going to say that my life revolves around my puppy, too! She is crated while I am at work. Then I rush home to let her out and play with her. I try not to go places in the evenings so that she doesn't spend more time in the crate. Then I get up early to play and tire her out before I go to work. It seems pretty normal to feel this way.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember when I first got Rocco I felt as though I had given birth!! Lol. It was like having a new-born: up every couple of hours during the night to let him out, occupied all day with him so I got nothing done, taking him to grandpa's while hubby and I were at work (like daycare). It was crazy! You're not alone. Life does revolve around our puppies, but it gets better, easier. Rocco was sleeping through the night by the age of 3 months, was staying home (uncrated) by the age of 10 months, and he was much more settled by the age of 1 year. He's now 2 years old. He still requires lots of exercise and attention but it's nowhere near the demand of a puppy. Hang in there. You're going great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

My friends all make jokes that me getting a puppy changed my life. It's true despite their giggles. I never go out, and don't have the constant in and out of friends that I used to because I don't want to overwhelm the little guy and honestly when friends do stop over he gets so rambunctious its hard to focus on them anyway. Looking forward to the well-mannered dog he will be has kept my temper cooled during moments of exhausted frustration... besides he's too cute  Sounds like your schedule is somewhat similar to mine minus the nighttime. (We are typically in bed about 1 am and he wakes us up around 8 am) But we work second shift so his dinner time is 11 O'clock sharp with lunch at 4 and dinner at 11 am. My boyfriend and I have been trying to schedule his naps more routinely but our schedule varies day to day so that can be difficult. On top of it the weather here has been so terrible it has been difficult to get the little man to go for long walks for excersize. We are huddled up indoors trying to throw a tennis ball with enough variations to keep him focused. Fetch and tug are ways we wear him out and we recently bought an excersize pen. It was delivered today and it has helped buy me sometime to clean around the house, do homework or actually spend some time not chasing after him!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I have had shepherds for my entire adult life. I tell you there were times that I thought I would go insane. We currently have a 15 week old pup. We knew what to expect. We have pretty much committed at least a year of our lives to puppy training. They are still a handful but much more manageable after the first year in my opinion. However, training never ends. 

If your committed to keeping him, you need to find that happy balance. It is like having another child and sometimes more. Train, play, sleep, play, train etc. We take him everywhere with us. My wife only crates him if she needs a break in the afternoon and when she goes to the grocery. When I get home, he's mine. So she gets a break. 

Keep training it will get better. A tired pup is a happy pup. Mental stimulation counts as well. Take him out for short trips at first and/or out with your friends. It will be good for him and you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

12 hours in the crate is a long run but I think it is offset by all the time during the day you spend with her. 

How do the weekends work out?


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My GSD was exhausting for us. I was shocked by how much care he took, and thankfully it wasn't only me since I had a few teenagers to watch him all day while I was at work. Mine is still crated (he is around 21 mths), but he is so much easier now. I can actually relax and enjoy him. I still have to plan my schedule around him to some extent, but nothing compared to when he was a puppy.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have told my mother, this has been the longest year of my life. I had forgotten how much work a young puppy was! He has to be crated a good bit because I work all day and I don't trust him 100 percent to be out a night. We play before work, my son lets him out midday and then after work we play, train, go for a walk or go to class (this week for instance, he has three classes .. I may not survive this week since I'm also getting sick). I hate to say but sometimes I am really excited when it's bedtime and I can have some ME time. My poor old dog is neglected because he can't be in the same room as the pup. The old man hates him and won't quit growling and barking the whole time they're together. I can't take that after a while. I told the old guy that I'm not putting the puppy up just because he doesn't like him so Rai Li is the one that I separate away. He's not crated at all but stays in the bedroom when I'm away ... or when he won't shut up about the puppy.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just curious why she is in the crate at 630pm? Is it just for breathing room? Lol.. or relaxation? 

I think your idea of exercise, nap, exercise, nap, etc.. is a good one. Throw in some OB to wear her mind out and even having her leashed to you while you watch TV with a chew of some sort would be good. Also try and include her in your plans. Out to eat at places she's allowed, dog friendly parks (not dog parks, but people parks you can take your dog to). Google some activities in your area to bring dogs too.. you'd be surprised what ypu're missing.

I will say that at 4 years old, my life still revolves around Titan. Something my BF is getting used to. He needs his walks, his runs, his playtime, his training. I need to feed him, water him, and let him potty. So my schedule is pretty revolving around making sure he's comfy and happy. Just recently started a dog group with my church.. we meet twice a month and hang out and do dog things.. any time there is a local dog activity, a run or a fair type, we'll meet up. It's a great way to include your pup so they aren't a home all day, meanwhile you get to socialize with humans


----------



## Littleone (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. I feel much better now. 
The night time hours are for my sanity, as selfish as it is. My spouse works a ton and my child and pup keep me busy constantly. Our child goes to bed at 6:30 and wakes up around 6:30, so the pup is required to do the same. Our Pug did the same, so I know it's possible. Two totally different breeds, oh yes....we will see.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

And it is OK to once in a while not to feel sorry for them if you go crazy and they are put away in the crate. They are much better off than many other dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 17 week old GSD puppy and have had ONE full night's sleep since Dec. 21. :crazy: Sometimes I'm so tired, my eyes twitch. He doesn't wet his crate at night (he wakes me up to go out) but if he's running around, I have to let him out every 45 minutes or he will have an accident. That means I can't really nap or get involved in a big project without being interrupted every 45 minutes. He's pretty much awake all the time since he sleeps well from 11PM - 7AM (again, other than waking me up when he needs to go out).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I have a 17 week old GSD puppy and have had ONE full night's sleep since Dec. 21. :crazy: Sometimes I'm so tired, my eyes twitch. He doesn't wet his crate at night (he wakes me up to go out) but if he's running around, I have to let him out every 45 minutes or he will have an accident. That means I can't really nap or get involved in a big project without being interrupted every 45 minutes. He's pretty much awake all the time since he sleeps well from 11PM - 7AM (again, other than waking me up when he needs to go out).


At that age they can easily make it through the night and be fine for more than 45 minutes during the day. Did you have his urine checked? If he is healthy and he still wakes you up, it is because you reward him for it by taking him out and he will continue that habit.
I never took out a healthy pup in the night after ten weeks of age.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've always done it this way, some take longer than others, but eventually they sleep. I've never had a dog after 6-7 months of age ask to go out unless the dog was sick with the runs. I'd rather let him out than ignore it and have him soil the crate. He only whines when he needs to go out (isn't fussing at me all night) and when I let him out, he goes instantly, comes right back in, and goes back into his crate on his own. He's taken a bit longer to housebreak than some of my other puppies (and has already been on antibiotics for something else but it would have covered a UTI), but I don't sweat it, they're all different and I have nothing to prove by housebreaking a certain age. He was not healthy when he came home so he's just been a bit behind in everything. I always reward "clean" behaviors (dogs asking when they need to go out and promptly going, not just whining to get out and run around). Consider yourself lucky if every puppy is housebroken by 10 weeks! My first two were but not this one and not most of my fosters, who tend to have had inconsistent crate or house training before we get them.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I've always done it this way, some take longer than others. I'd rather let him out than ignore it and have him soil the crate. He only whines when he needs to go out (isn't fussing at me all night) and when I let him out, he goes instantly, comes right back in, and goes back into his crate on his own. He's taken a bit longer to housebreak than some of my other puppies but I don't sweat it, they're all different and I have nothing to prove. He was not healthy when he came home so he's just been a bit behind in everything. I always reward "clean" behaviors (dogs asking when they need to go out and promptly going, not just whining to get out and run around). Consider yourself lucky if every puppy is housebroken by 10 weeks!


I do it exactly the same as you. If they whine or fuss to go out I'd much rather take them out than have them mess the crate. My puppy is 14 weeks and he still usually goes out at least once at night.


----------



## carrieincolorado (Jan 18, 2014)

A good thread for me to read because I have been feeling the same way! I run a business and have kids (youngest in headstart) and I am single so I am super busy but I take Chevelle everywhere with me. She does end up waiting in the car for me quite a bit but I also try to play/run/fetch in between jobs so she can stand to sit in the car. I know that it is NOT ENOUGH so I am going to try and take her for a run/walk first thing in the morning at least 3 times a week. I also do long hikes once a week but not so much in the wintertime. I am trying to find a topper for my truck and then I could take her and she would have more space to hang out in while she waits for me. Ideally, when she is older and reliable, she can wait outside the jobs for me on the front porch or something (I clean houses and businesses)

The longest I have crated her was 5 hours.. and she does NOT like it. She goes totally ballistic when I open the door and let her out. Same with the car actually. (she is 4 1/2months)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

shepherdmom said:


> I do it exactly the same as you. If they whine or fuss to go out I'd much rather take them out than have them mess the crate. My puppy is 14 weeks and he still usually goes out at least once at night.


My formula is their age in months + 1 as far as hours they should be expected to hold it. Legend is just over 4 months so that's 5 hours and he generally falls asleep at 9:30, I bring him to bed at 11, and he goes out between 3-4am so he's doing fine. If I was an early riser, at his age I'd be tempted to ignore him and let him sleep another 1-1.5 hr and then get up, but I don't get up until 7am. I find once they get to about 6 months, then they are good to go and can sleep through the night, or not have accidents without a break while I'm at work 8-9 hours. Most of my puppies or puppies I'm fostering/training have slept through the night well before that, but a few times not (or puppies that had been sleeping through the night have a night or even a week where they regress a bit). I don't use treats to reward house training (I know many people do), I don't even go outside with Legend, so there's really no gain in him waking me up at 4am to go out alone when it's been down to -30 windchills here. It's not like he's getting a food reward or playtime, he's just sent out on his own to pee and he runs straight back to the door without being called in.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I am expecting bringing home our pup similar to when we brought our kids home....I am 6 years into motherhood, had 4 kids in three years including a set of twins.....have yet to sleep through the night since my first born came home....Sleep deprivation is just my normal state of being. I figure for the first few months it will similar to having a newborn....everything just goes into survival mode....as long as the three D's (dinner(food), diapers(2 kids still in diapers), dudes(laundry))are done I will be happy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL that's about it! Although with a puppy the timeline is exponentially faster than a child (should be good in the house while supervised and sleeping through the night by 6 months).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a pup takes you out of your comfort zone in many ways.
you have take/make time to train and socialize. after a 
year or 2 you'll have a well trained, highly socialized dog
if you put the time into training and socializing.

your pup is crated from 6:30 pm untill 6:30 am. where's the
training, socializing, spending time with the pup?


----------

